
Don't know what you've got till it's gone - terpua
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/11/dont-know-what.html
======
mikeyur
I'm actually pretty upset about Sandy/Stikkit. I hope Twitter decides to
relaunch the service, instead of just killing it (which is what I'm expecting
them to do).

If not, I'd like to see the source released so someone can spice it up and
relaunch a new service.

------
tom_rath
...but if it's a free service with no revenue model and you tell everyone
about it, doesn't that speed its demise by increasing costs?

~~~
nebula
But then if they have a large user base that really cares for the service, it
should not be that hard to monetize it. People might even be willing to pay
for the service than to see it shut down.

~~~
tom_rath
Monetizing a large user base is proving to be more difficult than some had
assumed.

~~~
thwarted
You do need to actually ask for money, or put a price on it. Until then, the
difficulty of monetizing is largely undefined.

------
jodrellblank
"They paved paradise.com; put up a parking page" :(

------
hbien
I feel worse for the users of stikipad.com. There were paying users and the
service just shut down without notice. People didn't even get a chance to
transfer their data.

------
redorb
I think this speaks to the power of online reviews and the confidence they can
build, online you can do things that would make you feel like a "shill" in the
real world.

------
matthewking
Why would Twitter buy the company then shutdown its services? I assume
iwantsandy.com was a paid service?

~~~
maneesh
it was a free service

